# So few weekends left! What did you get done this weekend?



## Sleepersatty99 (Aug 16, 2010)

Ummmm Not a darn thing. lol I have to get on the ball next weekend.


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

im a slacker, i havent done squat in like 3 weeks. ive still got to finish my tombstones and start on my fence. saving the toe pincher for next year because we're running out of time.


----------



## jenscats5 (Oct 16, 2010)

Let's see - got mulch for the front flower beds today & spread it out (I don't plant any flowers there but I like the look of the black mulch). Put the lights out today as well. Yesterday got 3 more sections of folding garden fence for the graveyard - it's more of a cathedral pattern, so I think it'll look pretty cool. Also got a bunch of other supplies - red string lights, spray foam, etc. Built a Pentagram grave marker but need to fix it as I found out the Pentagram should be upside down!!!! Also made a flower pot filled with spray foam & body parts ala Doto's SR prop for the inside of my witches cauldron. Will paint it up shortly....

Also got all the tubs of Halloween decor down from the shed attic to see what we have. Stepdaughter went thru the Craigslist tubs I recently got & took some stuff home for herself....Brought the inside decor tubs inside for the time being.


----------



## Dr. Phibes (Nov 10, 2010)

Nothing felt congested with sneezing all weekend.


----------



## Penumbra (Jul 28, 2011)

Just have to Finnish the tombstones and a pumpkin ghost. Then I'll be done.


----------



## Ravenfell Manor (Oct 2, 2011)

I was starting to get everything going about a week and a half ago, then I got hit with what I have refer to as the plague. Hubby works at a pharmacy so he brings home some real butt kicking bugs for me. This one seemed like it might just be a cold, until the germ train ran me over. I am still trying to recover. A few days ago I could barely stand for longer than 15 minutes without collapsing. I am still kinda shaky but am capable of doing small projects. But I have absolutely no voice because laryngitis set in right after the cold left my lungs and sinuses. 

I have tons to do still. And am limited on what I can actually work on at the moment. For some reason hubby believes that garages are for storing cars and not for building large projects. So we are having to negotiate when the car gets to sit in the driveway while the big critters come to life in the garage. Hopefully, it will all get done in time. But I foresee a repeat of last year, with me rushing to the finish line the last week before the big day.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Goose eggs


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

Today we put out the outside decorations. Went with a graveyard this year. last year was pirates but the ships mast didn't hold up very well to the wind and weather. The captain made an appearance again but he found a lady and has settled down at the cemetery. Still need to add lights and fog


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I am very glad to know that I'm not the only one that didn't do anything this weekend & still have tons to do.


----------



## MichaelMyers1 (Jan 12, 2008)

Nothing -I haven't even started yet !!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Hmmm, this weekend I made my pvc flicker candles, set permanent pipe holes into the gravestones we made (so they can be easily slid over rebar for support in the yard) and got everything ready to make our skull torches. Planned on getting the torches done as well, but ran out of time today, as football was on!  We only have until Friday to finish those up, and any other small things we need to finish, because we are going to the Fall Craft Festival at Boggio's Orchard on Saturday to buy our pumpkins and such, then come home and start setting all our Halloween stuff up. (We do this every year, lol)


----------



## Rania (Oct 27, 2011)

I went into the foaming stage of my 4-foot pumpkin head. It is going slowly since i have bronchitis.


----------



## ALKONOST (Aug 27, 2012)

Rania said:


> I went into the foaming stage of my 4-foot pumpkin head. It is going slowly since i have bronchitis.


Awww.... I didn't get much done either because I'm coming down with something. I haven't been sick in years... I must've caught it from someone on here  Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Rania (Oct 27, 2011)

ALKONOST said:


> Awww.... I didn't get much done either because I'm coming down with something. I haven't been sick in years... I must've caught it from someone on here  Hope you feel better soon.


I have been sick for over 3 weeks. I am soooooo over it. My child just entered the public school system so he is bringing home all those disgusting kid germs. ew. As long as im not sick during Halloween. That would SUCK. Oh and thanks!


----------



## Scottv42 (Jul 23, 2012)

I got most of my stuff up today. Just a few things left to put out and a couple of things that need finished but I may not get to this year, we will see how it goes over the next few days.


----------



## Terror Tom (Nov 3, 2008)

I got the cemetery fence up and the tombstones out. I started puting new fishing line on the bats and spiders for the porch.


----------



## obcessedwithit (Jul 13, 2009)

got the steed finished. yeah!!!! Cleaned off porch on party barn and set up most of it, still have to put some things out, but it is stuff for night of party ,like the fountain punch, cups, trophies, and special lights. got the food table(pool table) cloth drapes and table cloth on, finishing touchs on the gypsy witch shop. So i feel good about the work I got done. Next weekend well Friday going to Hallow scream at Busch Gardens......................then will start the yard on Saturday.......always like to go there it gives me the last shove of excitement before setting up the graveyard......................oh yeah!!!


----------



## RedSonja (Sep 18, 2004)

Nothing! I'm still trying to sort out my costume. I always do that first before I think of my decor. LOTS TO DO...YIKES!!...oh, I did order some tombstones from OTC, does that count as something?


----------



## Killamira (Oct 14, 2009)

We are not really behind per say.. It may look that way still if you try and squeeze into the house or garage. We had a set back with my sweets. He had a pretty traumatic injury and it's just to the point after a month and a half that he is sitting up again. Long time for recovery so we bailed on the prop building this year and spoiled ourselves with a few big purchases like the Limb Ripper (we named him George)






Takes a bit for new housemates to get along!


----------



## Windborn (Oct 10, 2011)

Got the mausoleum all painted except for the water staining effect and several pedestals made as well! Also figures out how to make the eyeballs stay in my werewolf face LOL


----------



## Nobody Owens (Sep 4, 2012)

Does shopping count? LOL ... I need to go down and start fixing up my tombstones and making sure my fog machines work. Thanks for the gentle reminder to get off my butt!


----------



## msgatorslayer (Sep 2, 2010)

Well, my weekend starts tommorrow. 

Problem is, DH has a boat motor that he's putting together and he's taking up all the work benches in the garage. It's been an on again, off again project, for a while now. There are misc parts and tools scattered everywhere. 

I have 2 skellies that I need to finish corpsing with a heat gun. It's my first time doing it. At first, I got the wrong gauge plastic. I forgot which kind was recommended here when I bought it. After getting the correct kind, my work area is taken up, lol.

DH asked that I work in the back yard cause he knows where every bolt, part, screw, hose, etc is... in his pile. And it would mess him up if he cleaned it for me.

Sure, I can do that. And, I will. But, it's just not the same. The garage houses everything. 

I've been trying to work around him on some small projects. I picked up a really cool bird cage at a thrift store last week. It's made out of vines. I have some Dollar Tree skellies drying after cob webbing them. And also some of the small skellie garland that I've attached Michael's butterfly wings to. They will all live in the cage when they're done.


----------



## mendar (Sep 2, 2009)

After working for 9 hours so I can pay for my fun, finally got my SSC-32 to work and started Sequencing the Greeter's speech. Also got my Sound servo driver to work so now can install in my Crow and finish up that project. Soo much to do and not much time... gotta love it....


----------



## moony_1 (Sep 25, 2009)

Um...I did some laundry, some house cleaning, went swimming, went to the off-roading and motocross races today and rode in the back of a monster truck! OH! And I did pop by an open house of a local soap maker to buy some Halloween soaps...does that count? Lol


----------



## trentsketch (Aug 4, 2009)

I began mass producing PVC bodies and clear packing tape heads. This week, I build the rest of the booths for the carnival and expand the existing movie theater booths to match. Then, I paint backdrops starting next weekend. It's mostly painting this year, so I'm not worried about time.


----------



## VirusHaunt (Oct 9, 2011)

been busy.....


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

I did a little mudding...


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

VirusHaunt said:


> been busy.....


Nice body slinger ... I still have that one on my list


----------



## sookie (Sep 19, 2010)

I decorated about 3/4 of the inside of the house. Should be done in a few more days. Looking very creepy in here.

Fireplace is done, village is up. Repainted a craft I wanted to get done and started to plan the cematery. Very productive weekend actually!


----------



## Deadna (Oct 19, 2002)

Up until this week I thought I was doing good but now my spare bedroom and time is being used for a little boy I hadn't planned on having. When will the laws let us "take out" worthless parents....grrrrrr!


----------



## IowaGuy (Jul 30, 2012)

I haven't gotten anything done for the past4 weeks now, I'm still cleaning house and replacing from the ex's move-out. This year will be a "Tons of crap grave stones from the stores and tons of carved pumkins" for me. I still have a decent amount, lucky the ex owned all hanging props which I find/found incredibly hard to place (requires a tree!!). I have still two inflatables, orange/purple rope lights, a 400watt fogger, two midnight syndicate albums, two animated props and prolly 7 previously purchased "crap" (quality) grave stones so it could be much worse....right?


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery (Jul 3, 2011)

Not as much as I'd have liked, but I spent late Friday, and all of Saturday with an annoying case of conjunctivitis (pink eye). It's back under control, even though my eye still looks messed up & bloodshot. Thankfully it's not light sensitive anymore, so I did a bit of work on the entrance. 


What was accomplished today: 

Built the top capstones, and framed the lower capstones over the stacked stones for the walkway columns. Skinned all the capstones with foam. Wheeled all the columns into place for a full mockup, and to take final measurements (that was a job all in itself). Applied Monster Mud to one last part of a column, and drew up final plans based on the measurements. Finally, I started feathering my animatronic raven.  


Oh yeah, I almost left out that I lined up the playlists for all of my mp3 players, and ran them through a gain analysis program called MP3Gain to level match all of the tracks to prevent any potential clipping, and loaded the micro sd's. A busy day for me


----------



## oaklawn Crematory (Jun 25, 2010)

Nada...going up north to winterize the jetskis....maybe next week...


----------



## vwgirl (Jul 16, 2012)

We got 90% of our yard done, light controller set and programmed. Took for ever to get the correct placement for the Hallowindow, put that has a big check next to it. I also got the kitchen decorated and started on the bathroom, which for some reason our friends think is weired to decorate. I'm going to work on pictures tonight if I can find my tripod with in the tubs and boxes of Halloween storage that is in my living room.


----------



## GhostTown (Jul 6, 2011)

Got the garage cleaned out. Threw away a mountain of left over Halloween building supplies. What a relief!


----------



## Lil Ghouliette (Nov 5, 2010)

My weekend isn't actually over yet! Since I work on Saturdays, I get Sunday/Monday off. Yesterday we worked until we ran out of foam board glue. 

Unfortunately, today we have a hair appointment which is going to eat away at a good chunk of our day, but after that we're going to work on putting more things out and continue on the columns.


----------



## zombies_everywhere! (Apr 14, 2012)

We're definitely going to be scrambling the next week or two. Especially because we're leaving to visit my family in Boston on the 6th so we have to get everything set and done before then!

But we still need to finish building/painting out cemetery fence. Finish building/assembling/painting our tombstones. And then of course all the decorating! Lights, and tombstones, and ghouls oh my! lol


----------



## Kardec251985 (Jul 25, 2012)

My weekend was mostly focused on getting fitted for a bridesmaid dress and going over wedding details with my best friend. (She's having a Day of the Dead themed wedding in May.  ) When I got home I put all of my secret reaper gifts in their rightful places. Filled my mirrored Halloween bowl with candy. Deliberately didn't touch the Halloween items that are packed away because I'm going to decorate this Saturday.

Zombies_everywhere!, have fun in Boston! You're visiting at the right time of year. If you have time, make the drive to Salem. SO much Halloween stuff going on starting on October 1st. Sensory overload!


----------



## SpookyOwl (Sep 4, 2012)

My house is done after putting up the last big spider and getting the lights done. I went to my moms yesterday and she gave me a candelabra! Score!! I painted it black.


----------



## James B. (Oct 8, 2009)

I started a skull fountain:










I have to finish some fresh Zombies 










Finished the mesh body of my haunted tree, time to start the paper mache and foam:


----------



## dariusobells (Sep 24, 2007)

I love the Urn as part of the tombstone.. my mausoleum may never get finished if I don't stop finding Ideas to steal for it!


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

I worked on organizing my stuff, going through every storage box to see what was there. In the process, I found several items I was in search of to finish little projects. I have about 3/4 of the indoor decorations in place. Finishing touches to the guest bath Laboratory, dining room table with witchy items centerpiece, and scary baby scene in living room.


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

*Ugh - Not much. Friday I went to the Homecoming Parade to watch my daughter's friends, then did some laundry while she was at the game. Saturday we spent 2 hours in the salon getting "her hair did" for the Homecoming Dance. Then requisite photo ops with all her friends & the limo. Then went out to dinner with the hubby. Sunday we checked out a 3 story antique store and got our tickets to a Civil War themed Cemetery walk for next month. Did more laundry. 
I did work on some blog posts for the Countdown to Halloween. Tonight I'm going to measure my front yard and figure out how many bundles of grade markers I need for my fence (thanks Hilda, for that idea!!)
So overall - I thought about more than I actually did!!

But this weekend will see progress!!! *


----------



## kissedazombieandlikedit (Aug 24, 2012)

Raked, mowed and weeded the yard so it would be presentable for my beloved vampires, zombies and skeletons!


----------



## bamaquad (May 18, 2011)

Got my canopy put up at my camp sight. Can't really do nothing else til I get my center piece made.


----------



## James B. (Oct 8, 2009)

I made a base for my fountain:


----------



## jenscats5 (Oct 16, 2010)

Hubby mowed the front lawn tonite & we set up the Witch & Cauldron in the left front flower bed along with a couple window posters....

More to do tomorrow & Saturday!


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

James B. said:


> I made a base for my fountain:


Ohmygosh! That is going to be so cool! Can't wait to see the finished product and, hopefully a "how-to".


----------



## James B. (Oct 8, 2009)

Madame Leota said:


> Ohmygosh! That is going to be so cool! Can't wait to see the finished product and, hopefully a "how-to".


I should have taken a few more pictures of the steps 

Really its just a big tombstone with a hole for the plastic pot (which I left whole, some folks cut them in half) I got from Big Lots and a channel running between 2 layers for the pond pump hose. I cut the base out on my table saw and did a 25 degree angle for the tapered edges.


----------



## jenscats5 (Oct 16, 2010)

James B. said:


> I should have taken a few more pictures of the steps
> 
> Really its just a big tombstone with a hole for the plastic pot (which I left whole, some folks cut them in half) I got from Big Lots and a channel running between 2 layers for the pond pump hose. I cut the base out on my table saw and did a 25 degree angle for the tapered edges.


Looks GREAT so far! Can't wait to see it when it's done!


----------



## IowaGuy (Jul 30, 2012)

I'm Really hoping to buy a few real pumpkins, buy some rebar and cut the PVC and rebar for the stones I already have...this is for starters. I plan to put out my orange and purple rope lights along my walkway (put them on a timer) and also put out my self-made coffin. This should get passerby's talking and thinking...yes?


----------



## jenscats5 (Oct 16, 2010)

IowaGuy said:


> I'm Really hoping to buy a few real pumpkins, buy some rebar and cut the PVC and rebar for the stones I already have...this is for starters. I plan to put out my orange and purple rope lights along my walkway (put them on a timer) and also put out my self-made coffin. *This should get passerby's talking and thinking...yes?*


I would say so!!!


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

Well, it's the weekend again! Anyone planning on setting up their yard displays yet? I am holding off for probably one more week. That gives me time to get some more fencing made. My stirring witch needs an overhaul, but she won't go out till probably the last week or so, along with the rest of the life size props. Too much chance of weather damage if they're out longer.

So what's the plan for this weekend?


----------



## aero4ever (Oct 19, 2009)

I can't put things out too early, we get some REALLY strong winds and nasty weather, plus I worry about theft. My plan is to finish my toxic waste barrel. It'll eventually have a lid with a head & hands coming out. Need to buy more fence slats to finish the floor and fix my costume. First thing tomorrow morning I'll be at a garage sale where they have years of halloween items they're selling. Oh boy, can hardly wait. Here's the barrel right now, need to paint the great stuff bright green.


----------



## jenscats5 (Oct 16, 2010)

Took the day off from work today to get started......got A LOT done.......some tweaking tomorrow along with securing the rest of the yard....

Bad things happen when you try & mow thru the pumpkin patch!!!










Kitty says.........well whatever kitty wants to say:


----------



## jenscats5 (Oct 16, 2010)

Part 2:

We'll have the kids walk up thru the archway to the front door where we'll sit outside to give out candy:










The graveyard & witch area.......not done yet, have some things to add like webbing on the graveyard fence & skeletons, etc.....


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery (Jul 3, 2011)

Madame Leota said:


> Well, it's the weekend again! Anyone planning on setting up their yard displays yet? I am holding off for probably one more week. That gives me time to get some more fencing made. My stirring witch needs an overhaul, but she won't go out till probably the last week or so, along with the rest of the life size props. Too much chance of weather damage if they're out longer.
> 
> So what's the plan for this weekend?



Still tooling along on the entrance myself.  The walkway columns are nearing to the point that I need to start making more rocks. BUT, I'm putting that off until last because...well, I was soooo burned out from making 250+ per column for the driveway columns (still need to make about 75 or so to finish the last one of them). Gates are next on the list, and the rocks are back of the bus for now. 


Even though I've put a large amount of effort into waterproofing the entrance, I'm still a little nervous about putting them out this early, even if I were ready to do so.


Jen: That's looking great! Gonna post some night shots too? *wink wink*


----------



## Haunt Brewing (Sep 26, 2010)

I got the day off work, this is what I got done today with Spanish moss.


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

Jenscats - good idea for the tombstones against fencing. they won't blow over that way. I think the kids will have lots to take in as they walk up your path. the faces in the windows fit perfect and are very eerie. great job.


----------



## KATZILLA (Dec 6, 2007)

I just got back from our storage building, we will be decorating tonight & tomorrow morning before my NFL shows start coming on. Monday it'll be LIGHTS ON !


----------



## trentsketch (Aug 4, 2009)

I just cut up all the parts for four carnival booths. That brings the total to six booths. I have four bodies set up that need some bulking up before I can sew the costumes. Probably want more characters, but that's just picking up some more PVC. After lunch, I'm picking up plastic table cloths to start cutting out bustles, dresses, pants, and fancy shirts for my ghostly carnival workers. I'm accenting with Halloween fabric, but I know from experience you can carefully stitch a lot of detail into plastic table cloths.


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

Trentsketch, that sounds like a amazing setup you've got planned! Will it be an actual carnival where trick or treaters get to play the games or is it just for display? Either way, sounds like a busy weekend for you. Hope you post pictures when you're done!


----------



## DexterSinister (Aug 13, 2011)

Busy weekend. 


Glow sprayed a Walgreen's skeleton. 
Texture painted the magic mirror facade. 
Corpsed my first Walgreen's skelly with DD. 
Got the motor/crank/pushrod and light set up in a haunted mailbox. 
Pulled all the Halloween stuff out of the attic. 
Swept the driveway and started clearing moss so it doesn't get slippery.
Feels good.


----------



## ITSINMYBLOOD (May 9, 2012)

Being our last weekend to work on our halloween Haunt until the 20th of Oct, we thought we'd better kick it into high gear. We finally got our 32 foot wide Castle Grey Skull wall erected across the yard adjacent to our verandah. Enclosed our entire wrap around verandah with geotech (which will become three separate walkthru "rooms"), mapped out our "maze" walls for our "walk thru" yard haunt and erected their framework to prepare them for geotech this week. Completed some prop repair, and did a final mapping of our entire haunt (including the lighting, electrical, etc). *Sigh* I wish my "crap left do to list" was as short as my "what we did this weekend" list. I have three days left next week to finish up all of our major preparation before we go away for 10 days. I am going to be one busy girl once we return.


----------



## SpookyDude44 (Sep 29, 2012)

This weekend I got 56 feet of new fence built. Six 8-foot sections and four 2-foot sections. We now have 76 ft. of fence to surround our yard. Still amazing some times how long it takes to cut, paint, and assemble stuff. Luckily Halloween is still over 4 weeks away, plenty of time to finish the rest of our projects.


----------



## IowaGuy (Jul 30, 2012)

I discovered my ex took all the Orange and Purple rope lights (they Did belong to her) so now I gotta rush to Amazon and order more for my walkway...I'm thinking only Orange though, I'll have plenty of black light effects in years to come. Still haven't decided what decore to put out yet this early because I don't want to have to worry about weather, I've "tested" my new neighborhood as far as vandalism and theft goes. Only person who has complained about Any kind of theft would be my North neighbor whose a 70's Marine with a few screws loose, he likes to run his mouth like a true know-it-all (you could eat popcorn when you get the two of us talking) so his theft problem doesn't surprise me :-( . Anywho, I'm probably just gonna stick with lights for now and maybe some metal objects like the Arch in jenscats5 picture


----------



## OctoberDream (Aug 7, 2011)

I got most of my rider done for my headless horseman. All I have left are the hands.
I wanted to make him all out of foam, but my budget got cut, so I had to make him out of scraps. 
When I finish him I 'll post some pics. I have some already in my album, but he's not done yet.


----------



## James B. (Oct 8, 2009)

I got more wire sculpting on my tree done, his face and nose are there as well and a horn branch on the head; now he needs arms and the foam shell will begin. 

I got the pump for my fountain and I started assembling pieces. I hope to paint this weekend and have it out and running next week. 

What I mostly did this weekend and set up my graveyard:


----------



## byondbzr (Sep 9, 2012)

Oooh Jencats5 I love your pumpkin patch w/ lawnmower victim, lmao!


----------



## byondbzr (Sep 9, 2012)

James B, love the graveyard and boarded up windows!


----------



## dariusobells (Sep 24, 2007)

I got a lot done though not near enough, soldered the LED arrays for my mausoleum, mowed the front yard, set up the gates and fence got the monument bases out and most of the tomb stones set up, got some of my critters our and in place and the bone wind chimes strung together and hung in place. still lots more to do the Mausoleum is at about 60% complete. Gotta get more work done on it. 



Halloween 2012 by Don and Monica Riney, on Flickr


----------



## Jules17 (Aug 31, 2010)

dariusobells said:


> I got a lot done though not near enough, soldered the LED arrays for my mausoleum, mowed the front yard, set up the gates and fence got the monument bases out and most of the tomb stones set up, got some of my critters our and in place and the bone wind chimes strung together and hung in place. still lots more to do the Mausoleum is at about 60% complete. Gotta get more work done on it.
> 
> 
> 
> Halloween 2012 by Don and Monica Riney, on Flickr


Looks great dariusobells 

Let's see, I gave another coat of spray paint to some branches, finished my pennant, and mod podged dyed cheesecloth to some jars to put the battery candles inside. Need to do a little bit each night so I don't get too stressed later about it all.


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

OctoberDream said:


> I got most of my rider done for my headless horseman. All I have left are the hands.
> I wanted to make him all out of foam, but my budget got cut, so I had to make him out of scraps.
> When I finish him I 'll post some pics. I have some already in my album, but he's not done yet.


You're doing an awesome job on your headless horseman....I hope everyone takes the time to go check ou the pics in your album


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

Well, you all got way more done than me - I was a real slacker. My daughter came home for the weekend and we did nothing but shop and hang out and visit. Oh well, no regrets there. Since she moved three hours away we don't get to do that much anymore. Plus, it rained all weekend so setting anything up was out of the question. Not to mention that my yard is sompletely out of control now from all the rain we've had lately so we've got to mow at least once more. It'll happen - just not as soon as I'm accustom to.


----------



## OctoberDream (Aug 7, 2011)

Scatterbrains said:


> You're doing an awesome job on your headless horseman....I hope everyone takes the time to go check ou the pics in your album


Thanks. I wasn't sure I was going to be able to finish him this year. I got lucky with finding some cheap clothes at a local thrift store ($3 total for the whole outfit).
Yes, I have pics in my album, and if anyone want to check them out feel free, but please keep in mind it's not done yet.


----------



## ScreamingSkull (Oct 21, 2008)

Madame, I'm finally closing in on 5 mos of spare time work on my Guard Dog. It's a leaper, and here's a video of what it does. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Jhu0xFMmO8 There's only a few remaining details, but I've found that these custom props take up a fair amount of time, and this one was no exception.


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

Oh my gosh, I put black lights in the guest bath "laboratory" and then took several things back out and painted them with GID paint so they would show up better. Then, I put down all the electrical I will need outside, put up all the window silouettes and displays, put out all the chairs, tables, boxes and barrels for the pirate display, put up the wall hangings, hanging props, a flag, and signs. Then I thought I would stop for the day...but couldn't make myself, lol. So, I got 3 of my skele pirates out and a treasure chest. I worked just about all day Sunday on this, and I am not even done. And I am sore from having to repeatedly go over the low (but not low enough) wall that separates the area I decorate from the sidewalk. I had so much fun!!


----------



## jenscats5 (Oct 16, 2010)

byondbzr said:


> Oooh Jencats5 I love your pumpkin patch w/ lawnmower victim, lmao!


Thanks!!!


----------



## Wolfbeard (Sep 22, 2008)

We are getting ready for our Boo Bash this coming Saturday (10/6). Too much still needs to be done, but I do have a start. We are doing the END OF THE WORLD as our theme.

Here are cell phone grab shots of some things I have done so far. I still need lots of ideas for more scenes...HELP!!!!

Smoldering nuclear bomb blast victims:









Zombie breaking through boarded up windows in my garage/bunker. I have three windows boarded like this and two will have zombies getting through. The boards are blue foam that I painted.










Finally, a (hopefully) humerous one, I call_ *Hell on Earth*_: The devil is the supervisor and there are also two skeletal waiting customers that have numbers in the 700's but they are only serving number "5" so far.


















Eric


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours (Sep 8, 2010)

Wolfbeard said:


> Zombie breaking through boarded up windows in my garage/bunker. I have three windows boarded like this and two will have zombies getting through. The boards are blue foam that I painted.


For the other window, you could construct a tentacled Lovecraftian horror breaking through the window boards?


----------



## ScreamingSkull (Oct 21, 2008)

Raven,
my own animatronic raven sits this year, as I don't have a role for it in my WW2 scenario. What are you feathering it with? I glued crepe paper feathers, in layers, on top of my fiberglass body to prep last year's raven...


----------



## DexterSinister (Aug 13, 2011)

Wolfbeard said:


> Smoldering nuclear bomb blast victims


Nicely posed.



Wolfbeard said:


> Finally, a (hopefully) humerous one, I call_ *Hell on Earth*_: The devil is the supervisor and there are also two skeletal waiting customers that have numbers in the 700's but they are only serving number "5" so far.


I'm sure that i have been to that DMV - Hawaii, IIRC.


----------



## TheMayor (Sep 3, 2011)

I'm working on the "witches tree cave" by adding a door frame and a back wall inside the "cave".
It's at the end of this video from last year...


----------



## BlueFrog (Oct 20, 2009)

Madame Leota said:


> or are you sitting back and relaxing because you're all set and ready?


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA! You are a funny woman. All set and ready is never gonna happen in this household! I made major inroads into selling the bulk of my props by holding back to back yard sales but there's still so much left to disperse and it feels like no time left in which to get everything listed and sold. It's a good thing I held back enough props to do this year's Body Farm because my original plan to have all new props made to replace them isn't gonna happen. At this rate, it won't happen by next year! Even my stripped down plans for this year's haunt are starting to look daunting. Every year I swear I'll have new items made and I never do. I also think I can't possibly have the display up in time and I almost always do. I'm holding onto those thoughts as I look at the calendar and break out into a cold sweat


----------



## aero4ever (Oct 19, 2009)

I finished my barrel, got the dog ears cut off the fence slats for the floor and started getting the garage cleaned out.


----------



## James B. (Oct 8, 2009)

I started the finishing touches and some detail painting on my fountain, I have tested the motor and water use, and I plan to have it out and running this weekend:










My haunted tree needs a little more great stuff then I will start painting:


----------



## aero4ever (Oct 19, 2009)

James, the fountain and tree are looking great!


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery (Jul 3, 2011)

ScreamingSkull said:


> Raven,
> my own animatronic raven sits this year, as I don't have a role for it in my WW2 scenario. What are you feathering it with? I glued crepe paper feathers, in layers, on top of my fiberglass body to prep last year's raven...



I apologize, because I totally missed this question earlier.  I'm feathering it with black duck and dyed black chicken flight feathers, semi-plume, and using black faux fur for the bristle in whatever spare time I have (which is nearly none atm). 


I really have no hope of finishing it in time, as I have way to much work left to do on my entrance. There is a trick up my sleeve that is going to take a bit of time to experiment with (& execute), that came along as an afterthought, and put the project out of the realm of reality for this year. So very likely it will be a "next year" prop, I am saddened to say. 


That said, it's being put to the side in favor of a grand entrance, so I'm cool with that 




Back to the question at hand; This wknd I managed to get one half of the gate for the driveway entrance constructed, and all of the pieces ripped for the second half. Plotted and cut all of the scroll work for them both (all of which entailed a huge amount of math, leaving me feeling like I was back in school again! Lol! ). And I managed to get almost all of the boards ripped down for the last span of fence. Now it's just assembling them all, adding the rust texture and painting. Then I'm back to doing my favorite (sarcasm) part of this job...cutting foam rocks by the hundreds.


@ JamesB: That is looking awesome! Great job.


----------



## James B. (Oct 8, 2009)

Tree is finished; fountain is getting close just needs some try brushed layers:


----------



## TheMayor (Sep 3, 2011)

Tree looks fantastic!!!


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours (Sep 8, 2010)

Very nicely done! Love your take on the spooky tree.


----------



## James B. (Oct 8, 2009)

Thanks; its been fun building it and trying out some paint ideas.


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

Lil GHouliette is a bit disappointed we did not get the columns done for this year, not even one of them but we did get some boards done and up on the atrium windows. We also bought soil for our ground breaker coffins and scattered it. Then we bought more black paint, glue and rebar. The rebar is to stake some headstones, the black paint we used on a small three shelf stand we will use for witch's bottles and the glue, since the column project seems to be eating through that stuff. 

Then we got some tableclothes for our party and next week we will start in of getting more things for that.


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

James - that tree is COOOOOOLLLL!!


----------



## Penumbra (Jul 28, 2011)

Hey James, that tree is great! What is it made out of? I built a tree monster this year out of a real tree.


----------



## James B. (Oct 8, 2009)

Penumbra said:


> Hey James, that tree is great! What is it made out of? I built a tree monster this year out of a real tree.


Chicken wire, great stuff, and a bit of scrap extruded foam for the teeth and the top which is a stump cut off look. I sprayed it black then did a medium gray dry brush. Around the eyes and mouth I dry brushed brick red, a bit more gray, some greenish brown, then highlighted with yellow. The body got a greenish brown layer, then apple green, then chocolate brown, then some highlights in yellow. 

The top:


----------



## tortured_serenity (Sep 17, 2012)

*What i did this past weekend.*

I got my hearse moved from the side yard to the front yard and decorated. It has 2 walgreens skellies, one inside and one outside with a cheapo blucky in half under one wheel. A black light to light up the driver, two strobe lights on the inside, one to light up the skellie and one to light the back with the bloody handprints on the window. It also has bones scattered on the hood and i need to put a rib cage under the passenger side front.


----------



## Haunt Brewing (Sep 26, 2010)

Lighting was this weekend! I am in love with how the table lights up.


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

i started painting my pvc candles, got sick of them falling over so decided to fill em up with foam first so they have something to hold them up better. got my body in a trash bag done.... still have too many grocery bags laying around but i might use those for a scarecrow type thing.


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

tortured_serenity said:


> Haunt Brewing said:
> 
> 
> > Lighting was this weekend! I am in love with how the table lights up.
> ...


----------



## Jules17 (Aug 31, 2010)

Let's see, this past weekend, I went to a Pumpkin Festival with some coworkers and picked up a couple pumpkins to carve later. Sunday, I worked on a mummy head. My hairdresser gave me 3 of their used model heads they use to train new hair stylists so I'm using one of those for a mummy head. Takes awhile to get the wrapping right though..and a lot of patience. That's my main project and I've been working on it every night this week. Hope to be done by Friday.


----------



## IowaGuy (Jul 30, 2012)

I'm not too productive on the weekends, thats now "catch up on normal sleep" period. But, the last two days after work (6am-9am) I've been putting on more orange lights along the front of my house (why is it that 1 day all strands want to work, then the next days half of one strand is out? *growl*) and finally got the majority of them hooked into my digital timer, got that programmed also (on at 8:30pm...off at 7:30am). Now today when I get home, I'm gonna say "screw it" to troubleshooting why partial strands arn't working and replace with 1 Long strand. Lastly, get the rest of the runroom (inside) lights strung and plugged into my timer also. Pics will hopefully follow today around 9am...."hopefully" means depending on problems along the way.


----------



## IowaGuy (Jul 30, 2012)

Just "planted" the stake to my Harvester. Its been lightly raining the last two days and figured the ground would be soft enough....HA...I got it about half in the ground. Now to douse it with water, wait and attempt to push it further.


----------



## TheMayor (Sep 3, 2011)

I will need to do some building this weekend...it's going to be cold to , thank gawd I have a heated garage!


----------



## James B. (Oct 8, 2009)

Skull fountain it out; I want to do some more paint but here it is at night:



















And the tree with its proper lighting (new blue flood)


----------



## Haunt Brewing (Sep 26, 2010)

So much done today! hung up more lanterns, hung up more moss, put up string lighting around a window and the fireplace, made some more apothecary jars, and made food labels in vampire teeth. Not too much left now


----------



## darthrott (Oct 20, 2010)

I have been shopping for more props, supplies to rebuild a few I have made in the past. I have really been dragging my feet this year, but plan on getting busy today. Next year I'll hopefully start my prop building in July or August. Why do I wait til the last minute ever year. AAAAAaaaaaaa


----------



## darthrott (Oct 20, 2010)

James B. said:


> Skull fountain it out; I want to do some more paint but here it is at night:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love your lighting, pretty cool.


----------



## jenscats5 (Oct 16, 2010)

Had to do some painting on the bathroom door so finally finished that up this weekend & did some more indoor decorations as well.....


----------



## trentsketch (Aug 4, 2009)

It doesn't look like much, but the yard full of black stained booths means the building for my haunt is complete. I have to paint, sew, glue, and light for the next few days and everything is finished. The background has the tops to the carnival booths. The foreground is the booths. The middle ground is the movie theater stuff getting cleaned off for the carnival. 










Not pictured: the snack bar from the movie haunt with new overhang to match the brand new carnival booths. If light cooperates, I'll have the fake wood grain on the plywood done today, if not the dry brushing. Then tomorrow I can start to put out the haunt. I need at least two booths done so I can hang the landscape fabric and vinyl banner behind for a midway illusion into the front of the house. Then I can build up my PVC forms to appropriate Victorian silhouettes and start bustling.


----------



## Deadview (Aug 9, 2011)

We're just about done here. A couple pictures of "Deadview Cemetery"...


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

Nice cemtery Deadview and awesome web!! Did u make or buy? Too cool! 



Deadview said:


> We're just about done here. A couple pictures of "Deadview Cemetery"...
> View attachment 137242
> View attachment 137243


----------



## trentsketch (Aug 4, 2009)

Light cooperated. The booth tops are all done. Purple on the counter with black webs, green dry brushing on the arch. You can also see the quick stage wood painting on the booths to match the existing booths actually made with individual boards.










Tomorrow is dry brushing the orange and purple on the bases, putting up preliminary decorations, setting up two in the yard, and cleaning up/repairing the old booths to look their best.


----------



## Hollie H (Nov 15, 2009)

We decided not to do the pirates set up this year and instead are building a Parlor set inside the atrium. It should be finished by tomorrow. Then, we need to put the cemetery fence up, but don't set up the outside until the 29th...because it has to be guarded at night


----------



## Deadview (Aug 9, 2011)

Bought it from Spirit about 4 years ago matrixmom.


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery (Jul 3, 2011)

@ James B & Deadview: Looking great guys! 

@ Trentsketch: Haunted Carnival this year? Can't wait to see how those come out! 


For myself, still tooling along on the entrance. Put in a solid 8 hours every day since Wednesday, and will keep on keeping on till my exhausted old butt is done. I've taken off from Wed. until Nov. 2 to get some much needed minutes in order to finish this thing. Not much time for posting because time is running ever so short now...


I've resigned myself to the fact that I'm won't get much of anything done aside from the entrance this year. That's a little depressing.


----------



## Rumsfield (Dec 8, 2011)

I made this "Blair Crow" this morning to put near my cemetery entrance.










Other uninteresting stuff, laid out extension cord grids and built boxes to cover & protect the floodlights on the ground


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Well I spend the day making butternut squash soup & chili, so, yeah, got nothing done towards Halloween. That's what Sunday is for.


----------



## Deadview (Aug 9, 2011)

I understand, I've taken Oct. 26th thru Nov. 4th off to get ready and then to break things down, but man I've had a great time setting things up then, with the help of friends from around the street, helping me, putting props into place to make sure the effects are what I, (we) want. What a great help.


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery (Jul 3, 2011)

Deadview said:


> I understand, I've taken Oct. 26th thru Nov. 4th off to get ready and then to break things down, but man I've had a great time setting things up then, with the help of friends from around the street, helping me, putting props into place to make sure the effects are what I, (we) want. What a great help.



Luuuucky!!! My neighbors "help" by standing there and asking me all sorts of questions, which I don't really have time to answer. Jeez people! Extremely limited window to get this done, and you wanna play 20,000 questions? Reminds me of a Monty Python quote: "NO! Now go awaaay, or I shall taunt youuu a second time-ah!" Lol! 


Well, at least my next door neighbor's going to help get the arch up at least, but he's the coolest neighbor I have. The ones on the other side, have a large size stick up their, ummmm...posterior.


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

I had the best Saturday ever - I hung out with me matey, my grandson.


----------



## Deadview (Aug 9, 2011)

Too funny. U ask me questions I give U no answers, help me or leave,


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

Raven's Hollow Cemetery said:


> Luuuucky!!! My neighbors "help" by standing there and asking me all sorts of questions, which I don't really have time to answer. Jeez people! Extremely limited window to get this done, and you wanna play 20,000 questions? Reminds me of a Monty Python quote: "NO! Now go awaaay, or I shall taunt youuu a second time-ah!" Lol!
> 
> 
> Well, at least my next door neighbor's going to help get the arch up at least, but he's the coolest neighbor I have. The ones on the other side, have a large size stick up their, ummmm...posterior.


I'm ok with the questions, as Halloween is about the only time I talk to the neighbors, so that makes it a good thing.

As for work this weekend...built some walls and painted them...it really shouldn't take as long as it takes me...ugh...oh, yeah and watched the Huskers comeback


----------



## TheMayor (Sep 3, 2011)

Made a new yard sign and plan on building a table to put into the "witches tree cave" ( I will have pics of the tree cave so everyone will understand what I mean)


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

I get absolutely nothing done on weekends as that's when I work. I guess the rest of the week serves as my weekend.  Actually the weekend is when I shop for decorations and supplies as the town where I work has a Walgreens, a flea market and several other stores the two local towns I frequent regularly do not. I hit the jackpot on lighted pumpkins at the flea market yesterday. 

Scrambling to get my first batch of pumpkins painted and sealed and hope to have the second batch ready by Halloween! Been having bad back pain for a month and after going to chiropractor several times, I finally gave up and went to Dr., who quickly diagnosed a pulled muscle and sent me off with a couple of prescriptions that are allowing me to function somewhat normally again.


----------



## oaklawn Crematory (Jun 25, 2010)

Spookerstar said:


> Today we put out the outside decorations. Went with a graveyard this year. last year was pirates but the ships mast didn't hold up very well to the wind and weather. The captain made an appearance again but he found a lady and has settled down at the cemetery. Still need to add lights and fog


I like your haunt...tis very nice!


----------



## oaklawn Crematory (Jun 25, 2010)

Raven's Hollow Cemetery said:


> Luuuucky!!! My neighbors "help" by standing there and asking me all sorts of questions, which I don't really have time to answer. Jeez people! Extremely limited window to get this done, and you wanna play 20,000 questions? Reminds me of a Monty Python quote: "NO! Now go awaaay, or I shall taunt youuu a second time-ah!" Lol!
> 
> 
> Well, at least my next door neighbor's going to help get the arch up at least, but he's the coolest neighbor I have. The ones on the other side, have a large size stick up their, ummmm...posterior.


I guess its true after all.....size does matter.


----------



## Bob Saget (Oct 5, 2009)

Finally finished my foam boarded windows! Was my only real project this year


----------



## Deadview (Aug 9, 2011)

How did you get the wood grain look to them, they look great.


----------



## SpookyMag (Sep 29, 2012)

screams in terror
i will never be ready ahahahahahahaha


----------



## Bob Saget (Oct 5, 2009)

Thanks Deadview! I used faux glaze and a wood graining tool from Home Depot.

Here's the tut I followed


----------



## trentsketch (Aug 4, 2009)

The booths are completey painted/drybrushed. Once they dry, I can set the first pair up in the front yard and stretch either the vinyl banner or the black landscape fabric behind for the midway illusion. I should have enough light left to paint that from start to finish today.


----------



## jenscats5 (Oct 16, 2010)

Got a handle on the bathroom door!!! Should be helpful for the party!! Got a little more inside decorating done....


----------



## Swingtime DJ (Oct 13, 2012)

I made my first props this year. My tombstone is not up to par with most I've seen on HF, but I'm pleased with the results none the less... Also made a quick fog chiller and mated them together for a fog effect coming from the stone. They were inspired by us volunteering to DJ my son's new Cub Scout troop's halloween party.


----------



## oaklawn Crematory (Jun 25, 2010)

Rania said:


> I went into the foaming stage of my 4-foot pumpkin head. It is going slowly since i have bronchitis.


four foot pumpkin head????Holy smokes!


----------



## oaklawn Crematory (Jun 25, 2010)

Bob Saget said:


> Finally finished my foam boarded windows! Was my only real project this year
> View attachment 137443
> 
> View attachment 137444
> ...


Bob,

That looks outstanding !


----------



## oaklawn Crematory (Jun 25, 2010)

Scatterbrains said:


> I'm ok with the questions, as Halloween is about the only time I talk to the neighbors, so that makes it a good thing.
> 
> As for work this weekend...built some walls and painted them...it really shouldn't take as long as it takes me...ugh...oh, yeah and watched the Huskers comeback


LOL Too funny Scatterbrains! 

It's the same for me...I don't see them and I don't talk to them but they come out when I'm setting up for Halloween.


----------



## Scary Firefighter (Sep 13, 2009)

I added some moss and aging to these two headstones. They use to by my entrance pillars but I've moved them inside the graveyard and replaced them with much larger pillars I built this year. I also replaced the gargoyles that were on top with these two homemade crosses.


----------



## LadyRohan (Oct 20, 2010)

Today I put up webbing. Everything else doesn't go up till the big day so I'm all set for now. Sadly my budget was too tight for anything new this year but I do have a prop I bought after Halloween last year that will be new to some.


----------



## oaklawn Crematory (Jun 25, 2010)

Very nicely done Scaryhosepuller!

How tall are they? I see some nice props lying on the ground.


----------



## hippieman556 (Oct 13, 2007)

i will be setting things up soon


----------



## trentsketch (Aug 4, 2009)

Two long strips of landscape fabric, three 5' cuts of PVC, a couple yards of rope, and a ton of oops paint later.










It's a midway! I have to adjust the proportions a bit. The left counters need to come down and the right side booths need to come in more. I have to detail the counters with black to show the separation between edge and countertop. I also need to clean up the backdrops and negative space with black spray paint so it's a little crisper. Once I finish detailing the actual booths and characters, I'll go back in and make the booths in the painting match.

If I left it like this, I would have already outdone the neighborhood. More people are decorating, but the huge lawns are getting two or three tombstones and a skeleton.


----------



## Scary Firefighter (Sep 13, 2009)

oaklawn Crematory said:


> Very nicely done Scaryhosepuller!
> 
> How tall are they? I see some nice props lying on the ground.


Thanks. With the cross on top they are about 6'6" tall.


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

Raven...isnt the saying 20 questions??? 



Raven's Hollow Cemetery said:


> Luuuucky!!! My neighbors "help" by standing there and asking me all sorts of questions, which I don't really have time to answer. Jeez people! Extremely limited window to get this done, and you wanna play 20,000 questions? Reminds me of a Monty Python quote: "NO! Now go awaaay, or I shall taunt youuu a second time-ah!" Lol!
> 
> 
> Well, at least my next door neighbor's going to help get the arch up at least, but he's the coolest neighbor I have. The ones on the other side, have a large size stick up their, ummmm...posterior.


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery (Jul 3, 2011)

Deadview said:


> Too funny. U ask me questions I give U no answers, help me or leave,



LOL! This late in the game, yeah. Pretty much! 



Scatterbrains said:


> I'm ok with the questions, as Halloween is about the only time I talk to the neighbors, so that makes it a good thing.



I was just venting a bit. But yeah, I agree, I spend an inordinate amount of time chatting about it when they stop by normally while I've been working on it.  And it was fine for the last 8 months or so, but being crunch time and all...  Really though, it's just the point of them being inconsiderate, and not at least offering to lend a hand while I'm "rolling" 300 lb. columns from point to point while moving them around. Apparently in my neighborhood I'm alone in this, but I don't even ask when I see someone in a similar situation. I just go and help.  




oaklawn Crematory said:


> I guess its true after all.....size does matter.



Lol! I wouldn't know! The Doc will be more than a little surprised when he see's the tat of a sign, the one that says "Exit Only"! Hahahahaaaaa!!!


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery (Jul 3, 2011)

matrixmom said:


> Raven...isnt the saying 20 questions???



Except with a couple of my neighbors, yeah. Lol!


----------



## Deadview (Aug 9, 2011)

I thought I might show a night shot with my new camera...


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

Well this weekend was a total bust! I spent half of it battling a stomach bug and half of it sleeping so I got nothing done! Oh wait - I did manage to get out to the graveyard and replace a burned out light bulb. I also watched a lot of "haunted" programs on Travel Channel today!


----------



## osenator (Nov 3, 2009)

We finally had time to start the front. We still have so much to do!!!!!!!


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Got some hands for a groundbreaker done & the teeth & tongue for a man-eating type plant, an Audrey 2 look-alike. The hands are hanging the shower to dry & the plant is on the dining room table.


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

Deadview said:


> I thought I might show a night shot with my new camera...
> View attachment 137747



I see a face in the palm tree! It looks like a huge freakin' ghost - awesome!


----------



## IowaGuy (Jul 30, 2012)

Starting at least this Saturday, its GO time for me. Got Friday through the following Thursday off...nothing but time and resources, I'm anxious!


----------



## Rania (Oct 27, 2011)

I am working like a MAD WOMAN. Yesterday i got the cemetery, the altar and the witch to 90% completion. Today is the woods, the shed and the pirate ship. Then it's installing the pumpkin monster, spider webbing, lighting, fog and electrical. WOOP!


----------



## tomanderson (Dec 6, 2007)

I added a couple of skeleton ghouls, more spider web, and a big giant spider. The spider was a surprise find at a hardware store, was big enough to be seen from the street, cost $10. Now focusing on lighting and sound.


----------



## Terror Tom (Nov 3, 2008)

I set up at a craft show with the wife and my mom this past weekend. I have to work Mon, Tue, Wed, this week then I can finally get back to haunting!!!! I haven't been this far behind in years...


----------



## krnlmustrd (Oct 14, 2010)

A couple of things I put together (though I don't take credit for the inspirations!):


This sign was super easy using some leftover wood I had and some stick on vinyl letters. It literally took about 10 minutes. The path light lights it up perfectly. And there are some swamp monsters in the pond just outside the view in this picture.









I built this sunken pirate ship out of some PVC, a laundry basket, some creepy cloth and a pirate accessory kit from the dollar store (for the flag and floating hat). The "ship" is sunken into my koi pond. Opposite will be an inflatable pirate ship as well. (The one that won the battle!)









Another sign. I printed this off the internet and framed it with a dollar store frame. The packaged body parts also came from the dollar store. I thought it looked kind of cute all together. I'm going to keep it with the party food.









Another super easy project. I took some scrap book paper (orange Halloween themed, though it's hard to tell from the picture) and just folded it to lay over some pictures on my stairway. Then taped some bat-shaped cut-outs to it.


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

krnlmustrd, those are all very clever and inexpensive ideas. I love the sunken pirate ship and the zombie fast food area. Thanks for posting your photos.


----------



## ElGuapoGuano (Oct 5, 2006)

I had a pretty productive weekend. Got the soundtracks for the ambient and trigger scenes on the 2nd PicoBoo for my electrocution room done. Moving laser situation resolved. Fog machine control wired to be controlled via said PicoBoo. All controllers programmed and ready to go. Re-engineered my stirring witches using the PVC up the spine then slid over re-bar trick. Re-engineered the Axworthy to a hybrid approach, using small pulleys and bungee cords mounted to the gutters, with a smallish bicycle wheel and a serpentine drive belt attached to the sewing machine motor with speed control. Basic frame and wire guides installed for my driveway maze. Cabinet for my crystal ball illusion modified, painted and full up tested.

I've just got some cleaning and coffin/buffet table moving to be done, and finish the maze. I feel I am ahead of the game with T-6 days til the Halloween party :-D


----------



## The Darkest Hour (Oct 11, 2012)

I finally got my digitigrade stilts finished for my costume. I had to increase the angle and alter the support cable because they were being cut by the steel leg supports. That would not be good; half way through our event and I tip over and break a leg! I'll practice on them throughout the week to try to work on my balance and my muscles (they definitely work your calves and lower back a lot more than any hiking I did this summer!).
I also did the preliminary build on our lantern swinging scarecrow and (self-)rocking chair. I'll have to do a full test run on these this week to make sure they work at the same time along with the strobe and sound effects. BUSY, BUSY BUSY.....


----------



## darthrott (Oct 20, 2010)

*Wasted a Beautiful weekend playing Golf...*

But, after I cut the grass, finally got around to putting up my Cemetery Fence. I gotta get busy.


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

I put a couple more things out on Sunday. First, a creature for the garden:
















And Davy Jones wound up in the rum barrel, where he looks fairly content.


----------

